# Goofiest Music Videos Of All Time



## mudwhistle (Aug 28, 2018)

This one is the easily one of the goofiest videos in history.
Rick Ashley. 

First thing you notice is that fucking hair. Jesus Christ.
Then that voice coming out of that kid that moves like.....well....like a kid.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 28, 2018)

Scatman


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Crepitus (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Crepitus (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## fncceo (Aug 28, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> This one is the easily one of the goofiest videos in history.
> Rick Ashley.
> 
> First thing you notice is that fucking hair. Jesus Christ.
> Then that voice coming out of that kid that moves like.....well....like a kid.



Did you get Rick-rolled?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 28, 2018)

fncceo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > This one is the easily one of the goofiest videos in history.
> ...


Just a bit.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## impuretrash (Aug 28, 2018)

No music video is goofier than Call of the wintermoon


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 28, 2018)

i dont know if i have posted this one 

but red right hand by nick cave is totally goofy


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 28, 2018)

love shack is goofy too 

look for the phallic symbol


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Crepitus (Aug 28, 2018)

Gonna throw this one out there because it succeeds in spofing just about every Michael Jackson video from the 80s.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 28, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


>


Ok Mudwhistle I'm a little concerned about you. lol


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## boedicca (Aug 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> This one is the easily one of the goofiest videos in history.
> Rick Ashley.
> 
> First thing you notice is that fucking hair. Jesus Christ.
> Then that voice coming out of that kid that moves like.....well....like a kid.



This is the awesome origin of Rick-Rolling!


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > This one is the easily one of the goofiest videos in history.
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)

Don't watch this on Acid.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 29, 2018)

This is a real glimpse into history. Hillary assassinated one of the characters in this video.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 29, 2018)

If ya'll don't know the Chinese Chicken song, it's that time:


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 29, 2018)

I can appreciate this venue. 

Wait a minute: NSFW during the intermission.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Aug 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


>


LOL

I"m going to make that My ringtone!


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


>





That's badass, a lame remake and not goofy.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I just thought it was interesting.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


>




What a colorful musical genius Freddy Mercury was. It makes me not care about his faggotry just for the artistic value of all he did. He was good! Weird, sometimes, but whatever.

Yeah, let's see a current video with this much imagination. 

They simply don't have have the talent he had.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)

These guys really seem out of place in the West


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


>



k, that was weird.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


>




Which one of those is Billy Gibbons, do you even know?

Do you even know where Billy Gibbons is from?

I do, and I'm not from there. He's in the song audio, too.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## westwall (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## HaShev (Aug 31, 2018)

Just a Friend" by hip hop artist 
Biz Markie.
Hell, just about any hip hop video that isn't Grand Master Flash qualifies.
I can't post the video, because we have laws against torture in this country.
Can someone from Iran please post the 
video for us, thanks


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Tehon (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 31, 2018)

And now for something completely different....


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 31, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA4iX5D9Z64


----------



## konradv (Sep 1, 2018)

Goofy good.


Paul Simon- You Can Call Me Al


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)

HaShev said:


> Just a Friend" by hip hop artist
> Biz Markie.
> Hell, just about any hip hop video that isn't Grand Master Flash qualifies.
> I can't post the video, because we have laws against torture in this country.
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)

I hope these girls warmed up really good before they filmed this....
It would throw my hip out of joint.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)

And what's more goofy than 60s white people....


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)

Gay Cowboys


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)

Madonna with an extreme case of PMS...


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)

I think this video takes itself waaaaay to seriously.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)

I talked online to the lead singer in this group today.
Big Time Gamer


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 3, 2018)

This isn't goofy....but I just like the song.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2018)

Click on the above link for another version of this video.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2019)

over half a billion views.....so it must be good....even though it's a bit goofy.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## buttercup (Aug 21, 2019)

this one should win.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 22, 2019)

Ya'll are lacking on the goofy.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 22, 2019)

*Fish Heads - Barnes & Barnes*
*(actual song starts at 2:18)*
​


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 23, 2019)

Goofy song


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 4, 2019)

You haven't lived until you've Gangnam Styled at the corner store on a Friday night.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 4, 2019)

Shieett! We used to do WWF stuff too.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 5, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Shieett! We used to do WWF stuff too.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## dblack (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Sep 24, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


>


  Hilarious! I thought turkeys could fly, too.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 24, 2019)

This one even pissed off my dogs.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## konradv (Oct 7, 2019)

Evol Walks- Spirit in the Sky(Norman Greenbaum cover)


----------



## Dalia (Nov 1, 2019)




----------

